# Nymphs can't catch food



## jfmantis (May 6, 2007)

I have four little _Stagmomantis californica_ nymphs that have not molted yet. There cage is filled with many of these tiny little white compost bugs. My mantises concentrate on one bug, follow it around, and then snatch at it. Except they always miss or hit the little white bug and send it flying. Should I wait a little longer for them to get more coordinated, or do they all have some kind of problem?


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

They will get it.


----------



## OGIGA (May 6, 2007)

My larger/older mantises usually do that when the try to catch something small. What's a compost bug, by the way?


----------



## jfmantis (May 6, 2007)

I started feeding them flightless fruit flies, and they catch more now. Probably because the flies a bigger and slower than the compost bugs.

Compost bugs are small, about .5 millimeter (.03 inches) long, insects that live in most composts.


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2007)

Ah, I see. Mine grew up eating flightless fruitflies as well.


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2007)

All of my nymphs have been started on the flightless fruitflies, The Chinese are getting big quick (but they started off bigger) Then my Stagmomantis limbatas or Carolinas were still undecided, are all going through their first sheds. Its so funny to watch these tiiiiny bugs run after an even smaller bug.

Im thinking I need glasses if Im going to hatch anymore, it hurts my eyes to try and find em all in the jar lol. :shock:


----------



## jfmantis (May 9, 2007)

They've gotten better. Now they can catch their food fine.


----------



## bluebman52 (May 17, 2007)

My ootheca hatched this morning and they're all running around the enclosure, and there's tons of fruit flies but the mantid's don't seem to be hungry because non of them are even trying to catch the flies. Should I give them a day or two to get an appetite?

Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2007)

> My ootheca hatched this morning and they're all running around the enclosure, and there's tons of fruit flies but the mantid's don't seem to be hungry because non of them are even trying to catch the flies. Should I give them a day or two to get an appetite?Thanks.


Yes, It might take them a bit to be hungry. Dont stress, they'll get it.


----------



## OGIGA (May 17, 2007)

> My ootheca hatched this morning and they're all running around the enclosure, and there's tons of fruit flies but the mantid's don't seem to be hungry because non of them are even trying to catch the flies. Should I give them a day or two to get an appetite?Thanks.


Yeah, it might take them some time to get hungry. A lot of them will die because they aren't brave enough to attack a prey. Don't worry though. The fierce ones will live on.


----------

